# strip lights in vectorworks



## itie (Dec 27, 2009)

hello guys, im trying to draft our theatre's lighting set up. im following the guide from cornell and this is my first one. i think i got a good grasp of it but i cant find strip lights. im pretty sure that everything in the theatre is colortran and in vectorworks i cant find the strip lights we have. i have loaded the nsi colortran imp but they only have cyc, fresnel, and ers. here is a pic of what the strip lights look like. 
 

any help with finding the cad symbol would be great.

thanks 
giovanni


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 27, 2009)

Those sure look like Altman R40 strips to me. Try Altman Imp/Strips/R40 4 Circ 6' in the Resource Browser.


----------



## Les (Dec 27, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Those sure look like Altman R40 strips to me. Try Altman Imp/Strips/R40 4 Circ 6' in the Resource Browser.




I agree with Derek. I don't think Colortran ever made R40 strips. Altman and Times Square do though, and possibly L&E.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree too. and even if it's not the exact brand, there's not much reason not to just use a close match.


----------



## BenTev28 (Sep 25, 2010)

So yeah, those are R40's looks like.... I actually do need to draft some broad cycs though.... does anyone know where I could find an L&E Library? Or if it exists already under some parent company name I don't know?

Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 25, 2010)

L&E has no parent company. As a substitute symbol for the BroadCyc, one could use Altman SkyCyc, NSI Colortran FarCyc, Strand Iris, or Selecon Aurora.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 25, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> L&E has no parent company. As a substitute symbol for the BroadCyc, one could use Altman SkyCyc, NSI Colortran FarCyc, Strand Iris, or Selecon Aurora.



If the rough dimensions are the same, you can then edit and create a new symbol, saving it as an L&E Cyc Light, or whatever. I did this to create L&E MR16 Mini-Strips, as there is indeed no L&E symbol libray in VW 2009. baffling, but typical of Nemetchek. LOT'S of symbols missing - Source 4 zooms as example are NOT the same size as a standard S4. This is one of the reasons a lot of people will plunk down the $120 or so for the SoftSymbols set.

FWIW, the drafting isn't always needing to be 100% accurate in terms of the fixture shape. If you're pretty close and it's recognizable as a L&E cyc light AND the symbol key on the plot indicates the type, then that's the goal.


----------



## BenTev28 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, thanks Steve. As far as I can tell, Soft Symbols doesn't have the L&E library either. Someone talk to Mr. Shelley about that. 

In the meantime, I will create L&E Symbols, and you can all let me know when you need them.


----------



## KTechentin (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Guys, I know this thread is a little old, but if anyone out there is listening, I am looking for how to find a vw symbol for L&E mini-strip 3-circuit/5-frame 6' instruments. Any help?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 6, 2012)

KTechentin said:


> ...a VW symbol for L&E mini-strip 3-circuit/5-frame 6' instruments. Any help?


You meant 15-frame 6' instrument, right?

Is there any reason you can't/don't want to use the symbol for an Altman Zip Strip? Altman Imp/Strips/ZS-3 in your resource browser.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 6, 2012)

KTechentin said:


> Hello Guys, I know this thread is a little old, but if anyone out there is listening, I am looking for how to find a vw symbol for L&E mini-strip 3-circuit/5-frame 6' instruments. Any help?



I found the easiest was to draw a 3 fixture strip (Left, Center & Right) ea, representing the different circuits. It's pretty easy to get the dimensions from the L&E website. Then create a multi-circuit fixture. 

I can also send you a symbol, but have no internet at work for the next 2 days.


----------

